# Beleolvas leveleinkbe a Google új szolgáltatása



## csocsike (2004 Április 9)

Beleolvas leveleinkbe a Google új szolgáltatása 


"Engedne Ön betekintést magánlevelezésébe, ha ezért cserébe ingyenes, s csaknem korlátlan tárhelyet biztosító levelezőszolgáltatást kapna?" - úgy tűnik, ezen is el kell gondolkodniuk azoknak, akik a Google nemrég beharangozott levelezőszolgáltatására kívánnak feliratkozni.


&amp;#8222;Ha egy barátom megírja nekem e-mailben, hogy meghalt egy rokona, akkor megkapom a levél mellé egy temetkezési vállalkozó hirdetését?&amp;#8221; &amp;#8211; méltatlankodott egy, a Google által hamarosan elindítandó levelezőrendszerrel, a G-maillel foglalkozó fórum hozzászólója. Az alapvető kérdés nyilván akkor merült fel az illetőben, amikor elolvasta, hogy milyen elven működik majd az új, bejelentésekor sokak által csak ugratásnak vélt, de jelenleg már tesztfázisban lévő e-mail-szolgáltatás.

Ha az előzetes ígéretek beigazolódnak, a Gmail a konkurencia - vagyis a Yahoo! és a Hotmail - ingyenes e-mail-szolgáltatásaiban foglalt tárhelynek sokszorosát, egy gigabájtos postafiókot biztosít majd felhasználóinak, így nem lesznek rákényszerülve túlcsorduló e-mailjeik folyamatos törölgetésére (összehasonlításképpen: egy Hotmail postafiók két megabájtnyi levelet és csatolványt hajlandó tárolni). A könnyebb kezelhetőség és átláthatóság kedvéért a levelek mappákba rendezhetők majd, igaz, ezt az opciót más szoftverek és szolgáltatók is biztosítják már.

A regisztrációs elven működő internetes szolgáltatások gondosan leválogatott, hirdetői szempontból elsőrangú ügyfél-adatbázist gyűjtenek, így nem csoda, hogy a Google szorosabb viszony kialakítására törekszik az eddig csupán a webes keresőt igénybe vevő felhasználói körrel. &amp;#8222;Egymás jobb megismerése&amp;#8221; jegyében így a Google mail-szerverének keresőmotorja pásztázza majd a felhasználók leveleit, s ezek &amp;#8211; nyilván kulcsszavakból kikövetkeztetett &amp;#8211; tartalmához kapcsolódó reklámüzenetet jelentet meg majd a küldemény részeként. Az ingyenes Gmail-t a Google éppen ezekből a célzott, s az átlagos banner-áraknál nagyobb bevételt hozó hirdetésekből kívánja fenntartani. A cég annyira meg kívánja ismerni ügyfeleit, hogy &amp;#8211; miként az a szolgáltatás felhasználási feltételei között olvasható &amp;#8211; rendszerében akár a felhasználó által már törölt elektronikus levelekből is maradhat egy másolat. A Google fenntartja magának a jogot arra is, hogy a levelekhez cookie-kat is csatoljon, vagyis olyan, az internetes portálok által is előszeretettel használt programocskát, amely az internetező gépére telepítve rögzíti annak szörfözési szokásait, s amely a Google-t is hozzásegíti ahhoz, hogy regisztrált felhasználói érdeklődési körébe vágó reklámjait pontosabban célba juttassa.

Bár a szolgáltató - elébe menve az esetleges kérdezősködésnek - számtalanszor hangsúlyozta, hogy az üzenetek tartalmi elemzését nem emberek, hanem egy automata végzi, máris számos személyiségi jogvédő szervezet szállt síkra, hogy figyelmeztessen a Google majdani eljárásának kétes jogszerűségére. A Google szemlézési gyakorlata az európai jog súlyos megsértése, hiszen az unióban szigorúbban kezelik a személyes adatokat, mint a tengerentúlon, ahol a Google szerverei működnek &amp;#8211; állítja Simon Davies, a Privacy International szervezet vezetője. Ugyanez vonatkozik az egyszer már törölt üzenetekre is: &amp;#8222;ha valaki kukába dobja egy levelét, elvárhatja, hogy azt biztosan megsemmisítse a program&amp;#8221; &amp;#8211; véli Maurice Westerling, a Bits of Freedom nevű holland adatvédelemmel foglalkozó cég társalapítója. Ezen túlmenően a Google-nek nincs joga a leveleket &amp;#8222;kibontani&amp;#8221; - állítják - hiszen Európában a személyes kommunikációt igen magas szintű rendelkezések védik.

Más vélemények szerint azonban a helyzet nem ennyire tragikus: ha a felhasználó tudatában van a szolgáltatás felhasználási szerződésében vállaltaknak, nem hivatkozhat jogsérelemre.


Kiricsi Gábor


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 14)

A kis kivancsi Google. :lol:


----------



## kandur (2004 Július 24)

Nem is tudtam, jó, hogy szóltál. Hiába van olyan nagy tárhelyünk, ha nincs meg a titok szabadsága.


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 24)

kandur írta:


> Nem is tudtam, jó, hogy szóltál. Hiába van olyan nagy tárhelyünk, ha nincs meg a titok szabadsága.



Na én tudom, hogy nem vagyok egy átlag eset, de mert az én életem egy nagy része "kirakatban" telt, igy engem nem igen zavar, ha valaki a "titkaimat" akarja kilesni. Elöször is, mert tudom, hogyha valaki nagyon akar találni, az azt is megtalálja ami még nincs. Másodszor, elég ha én tudom azt, amit teszek, azzal tudok élni és aludni is, még akkor is, ha rról tudnak mások is.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Július 25)

A Microsoft mar evek ota spionkodik ilyen olyan spy-progikkal a gepeinkben, ugy latszik divatta valik ;-)


----------



## gleditsia (2006 Augusztus 10)

Csöcsike, 
köszönet a google-ről irottakért, meglepett rendesen.
Annak ellenére hogy nem kértem, minden nap bejön pár spam, többnyire viagrát akarnak rámsózni, 
pedig senkivel nem leveleztem viagráról, hacsak nem egy vicc a bűnös, amelyikben olyan van, hogy az öregembernek a nyaka merevedik meg, mire lenyeli :-((
nem szíp dolog a kukkolás, üzletel szimatolván.. bár jó, ha "csak" ez a célja és nem [email protected] keverni
üdv. és köszönet a sokmindenért, derűs napokat 
gleditsia


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 10)

gleditsia írta:


> Csöcsike,
> köszönet a google-ről irottakért, meglepett rendesen.
> Annak ellenére hogy nem kértem, minden nap bejön pár spam, többnyire viagrát akarnak rámsózni,
> pedig senkivel nem leveleztem viagráról, hacsak nem egy vicc a bűnös, amelyikben olyan van, hogy az öregembernek a nyaka merevedik meg, mire lenyeli :-((
> ...



Ez a tema 2 es fel eves es a cikk ebben a formaban marhasag


----------



## Piroska (2006 Augusztus 14)

Én nem lepődök meg azon hogy az interneten továbbitott információk hozzáférhetőek kereskedekmi vállalatok, megfe lelő biztonsági szervek és hackerek és a szolgáltató számára. Az internet szabadsága nem szabadosság de ugyanakkor üzlet is. Megkönnyiti életünket de ha sok pénzetek van a bankszámla számot legbiztosabb nem feltenni a netre és
amit leir az ember azt azért át kell gondolni BIG BROTHER???


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Piroska írta:


> Én nem lepődök meg azon hogy az interneten továbbitott információk hozzáférhetőek kereskedekmi vállalatok, megfe lelő biztonsági szervek és hackerek és a szolgáltató számára. Az internet szabadsága nem szabadosság de ugyanakkor üzlet is. Megkönnyiti életünket de ha sok pénzetek van a bankszámla számot legbiztosabb nem feltenni a netre és
> amit leir az ember azt azért át kell gondolni BIG BROTHER???


 

Aha, azert en szoltam


----------



## Pancsi (2006 Augusztus 16)

Az Internet valojaban egy nyitott konyv, minden temaval kapcsolatosan ezt mar regen tudjuk.


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

Lehallgatják a telefonunkat, elolvassák az e-mailjeinket, nézik a monitorunkat (VNC)...mi jön még??


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 2)

Engem kicsit meglep ez az egész!!!!


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

ezert jobb a sendmail.


----------



## csome (2007 Március 7)

Úgy látszik megerősítetted, amit a Googléről már hallottam. Talán emiatt van állandó kéretlen levelem?


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 7)

kandur írta:


> Nem is tudtam, jó, hogy szóltál. Hiába van olyan nagy tárhelyünk, ha nincs meg a titok szabadsága.


 
A YAHO is ezt teszi? Ha nem, tán érdemes lenne áttérni a használatára.


----------



## darvinda (2008 Augusztus 15)

berobika írta:


> A YAHO is ezt teszi? Ha nem, tán érdemes lenne áttérni a használatára.



Plána, hogy a gmail esetén, egy levélváltássorozat esetén szinte áttekinthetetlen, hogy mit küldtél te és mit a másik fél.
Erre nem egy ismerősöm panaszkodott, nekik mind a yahoot ajánlottam.
Kár, hogy már nagyon régóta fizetős lett a pop3 hozzáférés, míg a gmailnél nem.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok
Én rátaláltam a lajtra, nagyon megszerettem. 10 gigás tárhelyet ad, nincsenek reklámok. Ingyenes. Csak ájánlani tudomKölönösen tetszik, hogy több féle gegjelenése van az oldalnak
http://www.lajt.hu
Egy hibája van, komplikált a leveleket átkérni, az az egyszerűbb, hogy a másik e-mail címről kéred a továbbítást a lajtra


----------



## darvinda (2008 Augusztus 15)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Én rátaláltam a lajtra, nagyon megszerettem. 10 gigás tárhelyet ad, nincsenek reklámok. Ingyenes. Csak ájánlani tudomKölönösen tetszik, hogy több féle gegjelenése van az oldalnak
> http://www.lajt.hu
> Egy hibája van, komplikált a leveleket átkérni, az az egyszerűbb, hogy a másik e-mail címről kéred a továbbítást a lajtra



POP3 van-e? Bár, ha nincs reklám nincs értelme, ha nincs.


----------



## darvinda (2008 Augusztus 15)

Megnéztem, van POP3 a lajt.hu-n.
Csak félek az ilyen noname szolgáltatóktól.
Bármikor megszűnhetnek vagy fizetős lesz.
Bár a yahoo is fizetőssé tette a POP3-at.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 15)

Én annyira kedvelem, hogy amíg lehet, használom


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 16)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Én rátaláltam a lajtra, nagyon megszerettem. 10 gigás tárhelyet ad, nincsenek reklámok. Ingyenes. Csak ájánlani tudomKölönösen tetszik, hogy több féle gegjelenése van az oldalnak
> http://www.lajt.hu
> Egy hibája van, komplikált a leveleket átkérni, az az egyszerűbb, hogy a másik e-mail címről kéred a továbbítást a lajtra


Nekem nem jön be az oldal miért?


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 16)

Kipróbáltam, elvileg a kezdő lap jelenik meg...
Próbáld meg újra, kérlek, vagy írdb be a linket, nem hosszú. Nálam vacakol néha a net, nem az a baj nálad is?


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 26)

*Az illetéktelen beleormánykodást úgy tudod megakadályozni, hogy a TÁRGY-nál (és ha szükséges, akkor a mail-testben is) megtört szöveget írsz be.*
*Pl.:*
*Beszélgetések I_s_t_e_n_n_e_l*
*Így már a mail első sorába sem tud beleolvasni a guglikuksi.*

*Egyébként a g_m_a_i_l hihetetlenül tiszta levelezőrendszer volt: teljesen spam-mentes (sokan ezen szűrték át más fiókjaikat is).*
*Csatolásokban is perfektül működött és a visszakeresés is komfortosan ment.*
*Mostanra sokat romlott a minősége és nagyon nem értékelem én sem, hogy valóban beleolvas a levelekbe. *


----------



## Cusco1 (2008 Szeptember 15)

A webmaster-em a Googlenál dolgozik Zürichben és bizony eszem ágában sincs letölteni a Chrome-ot még akkor sem ha már átírták a szabályzatot. Elég nagy port kavart az ügy világszerte...


----------



## monello (2008 Szeptember 16)

Az a bosszantó,hogy ezt a hatalmas adatmennyiséget fel tudják dolgozni.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 15)

Akkor most hányadán is állunk?
Ha, jól értem, akkor ha van valakinek egy gmail vagy mondjuk egy hotmail fiókja (de szerintem akkor már mindegy, hogy milyen fiókja van), azt bármikor kifürkészheti a szolgáltató? Vagy csak, ha kidobja a levelét?
Vagy teljesen nem jól értem?


----------



## folaflex (2009 Február 17)

ezért nem használok gmailt, yahoo nekem bejön


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!!
Nekem is gmail van.Most féljek???De tényleg!!!


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Fogadjunk, hogy ezt is valaki egy körlevélben olvasta. Ott szoktak ilyen rémhíreket terjeszteni amik gyakran idegesítenek és sokan el is hiszik őket.


----------



## faraway (2009 Június 9)

én rengeteg google alkalmazást használok - felhasználóbarát, nagyon egyszerű kezelni, és sokat tud. mindezt ingyen. ez a "beleolvasás" nem olyan, hogy leül egy ember és elkezdi egyesével...
van, amikor hasznos, hogy releváns találatokat adjon...ha rákattintok, ez nekik pár cent, de ugye sok kicsi sokra megy.
az biztos, hogy nincs még egy ilyen "alkalmazáscsomag"...miért ne használnánk, ha jó? céges emailezésre pedig vannak alternatívák.


----------



## kadiii (2009 Október 20)

*google a "gonosz"*

csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz, ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát... ingyen olyan szintű szolgáltatásokat biztosít, amit mások fizetősen se tudnak biztosítani. az hogy kulcsszavak alapján odaillő hírdetéseket illeszt a levél mellé, abszolút belefér.


----------



## kadiii (2009 Október 20)

*chrome*

a chrome-ról én is hallottam rémhíreket, de valaki kifejthetné, hogy pontosan mi vele a probléma, mert egyellőre számomra az összes böngészőt veri gyorsaságban, és a személyreszabhatóságban, eszköztárával is felveszi a versenyt a vezetőkkel


----------



## folxi (2009 November 8)

Judith írta:


> Na én tudom, hogy nem vagyok egy átlag eset, de mert az én életem egy nagy része "kirakatban" telt, igy engem nem igen zavar, ha valaki a "titkaimat" akarja kilesni. Elöször is, mert tudom, hogyha valaki nagyon akar találni, az azt is megtalálja ami még nincs. Másodszor, elég ha én tudom azt, amit teszek, azzal tudok élni és aludni is, még akkor is, ha rról tudnak mások is.


 

Mennyire igazad van !!!


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 November 18)

Eszembe jutott erről a titok kurkászásról Orvell:1984 című regénye.
Szerencsére ettől messze vagyunk!


----------



## cyber19 (2009 December 6)

Beleolvasnak, de mondjatok nekem egy olyan szolgáltatást vagy szolgáltatót amelyik nem teszi ugyanezt...


----------



## floriano (2010 Február 6)

Manipulálhatóak vagyunk ezáltal manipulálnak is minket mindenféle szinten...A mai világban nincs 100%-os biztonságban semmi...A programokat emberek írják,ezáltal mindig lesz valaki aki fel is fogja tudni törni őket...Én nem hiszek a szolgáltatók kínálta biztonságban.


----------



## Ronel123 (2010 Február 10)

Énse hiszek az ilyen biztonságban. De mindegy,úgyis befolyásolnak minket,nemtehetünk ezekellen semmit


----------



## norsz (2010 Február 21)

lassan a google is olyan mint a microsoft


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

elvileg ugye az a Google jelszava, hogy "Don't be evil" - ez mind szép és jó, de ez nem több, mint az adott szó hitele, ami sajnos-sajnos manapság (különösen az üzleti világban) nem sokat ér... (egyszer csak valamiért úgy döntenek, hogy nem kell az a "don't" oda... )
De nemrég Steve Jobs is csak úgy kommentálta a Google szlogenjét, hogy "it's bullshit, or at least a load of crap"  (na nem mintha az ő szavának egyből hitelt kellene adnom, csak látható, hogy egyre több ilyen vélemény kerül napvilágra...)
Persze remélem, hogy a Google minden ilyenre rá tud majd cáfolni...


----------

